# Skype not logging in

## Silent-Hunter

I cannot get Skype to log in. It tries and tries and tries, with that grey logo going round and round. The waiting channel in Mate System Monitor will say 'poll_schedule_timeout'. If I close it, the waiting channel changes to '0', and it starts using around 96% of my CPU (I have 8 CPU cores, if that is important). If I try to terminate it, nothing happens. If I kill it, the CPU usage shoots up to 800%, and then it quits.

I need it to communicate with some of my best friends from back home, so I home someone can help.

Oh, and I attempted to get some kind of run log, but I can't. It prints nothing to the terminal, and I can't find any logfile. And, I am using a 64 bit Intel i7, my computer has 4 of them, with two cores each.

----------

## SirRobin2318

Could it be a network problem, maybe you have a firewall blocking skype?

Or maybe skype is actually open but the buddy list is in the system tray?

Other than that, skype isn't open source and it's a mess. The android client works a bit better if you have a smart phone.

Apparently you can report bugs here: http://developer.skype.com/issue-reporting-guide

----------

## Silent-Hunter

No, it's none of that, since I haven't changed any firewall settings. It just stopped working. Was working Thursday, tried to log in Saturday and nothing.

I'll try reporting it there, thank you.

----------

## Silent-Hunter

It seems to log in OK, if I run it as root using sudo. Maybe something in Gentoo changed, and I need to add myself to a new group?

And I know what you mean about Skype being a mess. But, some of my friends use nothing else, and it was working before, I don't know what happened. I think I may have run an update through Portage, maybe some packages that Skype depends on are now too new to be used?

----------

## Silent-Hunter

And just like that, for no reason at all, it started working again. I changed nothing, it wasn't working last night, and now it's back to normal!

----------

